# Now Available: FE Other Disciplines Exam Review



## PPI (Jul 8, 2014)

PPI has announced the following new products, available for the Other Disciplines CBT FE exam.

_FE Other Disciplines Review Manual_, by Michael R. Lindeburg, PE, offers complete coverage of FE Other Disciplines exam knowledge areas and the relevant elements—equations, figures, and tables—from the NCEES_ FE Reference Handbook_. The _Review Manual _includes 14 mini-exams and concise explanations of thousands of equations and hundreds of figures and tables.

_FE Other Disciplines Practice _Problems, by Michael R. Lindeburg, PE, contains more than 320 problems that will reinforce your knowledge of the topics covered on the NCEES Other Disciplines FE exam. These problems are designed to be solved in an average of three minutes to demonstrate the format and difficulty of the exam. Step-by-step solutions use equations and nomenclature from the NCEES _FE Reference Handbook_ to help increase your familiarity with the exam’s supplied reference.

PPI provides these books along with other products and support at feprep.com. Create a free account to gain trial access to the _Review Manual _web book and to take a free FE assessment, which you can use to gauge your current level of FE exam-readiness. Discipline-specific Flashcards, Quiz Banks, and a customizable Study Schedule are also available at feprep.com to help prepare you to pass your CBT FE exam.

PPI also offers a similar line-up of products for the Civil and Mechanical CBT FE exams.


----------

